# What are your all-nba teams?



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm just curious to see how Spurs fans see those teams. Here are mine...

First team :
Nash
Wade
James
*Duncan*
Stoudamire

Second team :
T-Mac
Iverson
Garnett
Nowitsky
O'Neal

Third team:
Allen
Bryant
Marion
Lewis
Ming


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't see how anyone's first team can't have Shaq in it.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*All-NBA 1st Team*
G - Tracy McGrady
G - Kobe Bryant
F - Kevin Garnett
F - Tim Duncan
C - Shaquille O'Neal

*All-NBA 2nd Team*
G - Allen Iverson
G - Dwyane Wade
F - Lebron James
F - Dirk Nowitzki
C - Yao Ming

*All-NBA 3rd Team*
G - Steve Nash
G - Ray Allen
F - Rashard Lewis
F - Shawn Marion
C - Amare Stoudemire

I think this is how the teams should look. My 3rd team is a Sonics/Suns combo. :laugh:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

1st team
tmac
AI
garnet
duncan 
shaq

2nd 
dwade
nash
lebron
dirk
studamire

3rd
parker
kobe
allen
marion
yao


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*First Team* 
G: Tracy McGrady
G: LeBron James
F: Dirk Nowitzki
F: Tim Duncan
C: Shaquille O'Neal

*First Team* 
G: Kobe Bryant
G: Dwyane Wade
F: Kevin Garnett
F: Amare Stoudemire
C: Yao Ming

*Third Team* 
G: Ray Allen
G: Steve Nash
F: Shawn Marion
F: Rashard Lewis
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Only going to do the first team, cause I'm to lazy.
G - Dwyane Wade
G - LeBron James
F - Dirk Nowitzki
F - Tim Duncan
C - Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

First Team 
G: Dwyane Wade 
G: LeBron James
F: Dirk Nowitzki
F: Tim Duncan
C: Shaquille O'Neal

First Team 
G: Kobe Bryant
G: Tracy McGrady
F: Kevin Garnett
F: Amare Stoudemire
C: Yao Ming

Third Team 
G: Ray Allen
G: Steve Nash
F: Shawn Marion
F: Rashard Lewis
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> First Team
> G: Dwyane Wade
> G: LeBron James
> F: Dirk Nowitzki
> ...


Copy cat


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

No offense Mr. French, but I personally think there's no way Amare makes it over Shaq.


*First Team:*


G - Iverson
G - T-Mac
F - Dirk Nowitzki
F - Duncan
C - Shaq



*2nd Team:*


G - Steve Nash
G - Kobe Bryant
F - LeBron James
F - Kevin Garnett
C - Amare Stoudemire



*3rd Team:*


G - Ray Allen
G - Dwyane Wade
F - Shawn Marion
F - Ben Wallace
C - Yao Ming




Iverson over Nash is questionable, but as long as Philly makes the playoffs I think he's got a First Team spot wrapped up. T-Mac is deserving moreso than Kobe (Mediocre team, low FG%, high TO rate) and Dirk and Duncan are deserving more than LeBron. KG could easily slid his away onto the 1st team, but Minny's record is to mediocre at this point. Shaq is the MVP of the league, and aside from Duncan probably not anyone more deserving to be on the 1st team. 2nd team was pretty easy for me to fill in. 3rd team is where it gets confusing. Ilgauskas is probably more deserving than Ben Wallace, but he and Yao Ming both play Center.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Shaq is the MVP of the league, and aside from Duncan probably not anyone more deserving to be on the 1st team. 2nd team was pretty easy for me to fill in. 3rd team is where it gets confusing. Ilgauskas is probably more deserving than Ben Wallace, but he and Yao Ming both play Center.


I don't think Amare Stoudemire will be on an All-NBA team as a center, even though he's basically played it all year. He was on the all-star ballot as a F and stupidly enough I think that's all that matter...For example: See Vince Carter..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, I'm not sure how that all works out. He has played the Center position all year long for them, even though he's really a PF. Either way, I think he deserves to be on the 2nd team over Ilguaskas and possibly Yao Ming. Amare over Yao might be a stretch, but I might be blinded by one-too-many 35+ PPG nights on the Spurs by Amare.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

McGrady, Nash, Nowitzki, Duncan, Shaq on the 1st team. 

Kobe, Wade, Garnett, LeBron, Amare on the 2nd team. 

Iverson, Allen, Marion, Brand, Yao on the 3rd team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's funny how good everyone's 2nd team looks. Maybe it's always been like that, but guys like KG, LeBron, and Kobe on the 2nd team? The NBA has some serious star power right now.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's funny how good everyone's 2nd team looks. Maybe it's always been like that, but guys like KG, LeBron, and Kobe on the 2nd team? The NBA has some serious star power right now.


For real. My teams were very hard decisions. You just can never tell who deserves it more. Who picks the All-NBA teams anyway? They sure have their work cut out for them. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I believe a panel of anaylsts and broadcasters choose the MVP, they vote for 1st/2nd/3rd team. If they select you on the 1st it's 5 points, 2nd is 3, 3rd is 1 -- they then tally up the points by position and it's done from there

Last year I believe Jermaine O'Neal had more votes than Jason Kidd (?) but JO still made the 2nd team..

Hope that helps


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks. :biggrin:

I'm assuming that the same panel of analysts decides whom to put at which position.

Good luck to the analysts! :yes:


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I don't see how anyone's first team can't have Shaq in it.


Considering Shaq played 22 more games against eastern teams this season, I consider he could have been better. D Wade is the man in Miami, even Shaq says that...

Morover, I consider Amare as a center :biggrin:, and the 3 centers who deserves to be on the all-nba teams are Amare, Shaq and Yao IMO. I could have put Shaq and Amare in the first team, but then I should have picked Ilgauskas in the third... which is ridiculous considering the players not in those teams...

Garnett has some responsabilities in the wolves big struggles. No way I would vote him in the first team considering he will fail to carry the wolves into the playoffs...


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

I notice I'm the one and only to put Nash in the first team. 

He's still a serious MVP candidate, and got the votes of Duncan and Parker.

IMO, the MVP will be in the most winning team this year :

Shaq if it's Miami, Nash if it's Phoenix, and... I fear there are only 2 candidates left...


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Nowitsky over Stoudamire in the first team?

I don't agree.

Dirk shoots a mediocre 45% FG considering his size, and amare shoots at 56%!!!

Dirk takes more rebounds but not enought to make me think he deserves more to be in the first team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

mr_french_basketball said:


> Nowitsky over Stoudamire in the first team?
> 
> I don't agree.
> 
> ...







Dirk is the leader of the Mavs, Amare is 2nd fiddle to Nash.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk has led this injury-plagued team to one of the best records in this league. 
- He rebounds better than Amare
- Can create his own shot
- Impossible to guard
- Good passer
- Team *leader*. We all saw how well Amare went without Nash
- Dirk's defense has been great this season..Amare is Amare

Dirk is a legit chance at MVP: Amare is not.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm going to have to agree with Theo! here, mr_french_basketball. In my opinion, Dirk Nowitzki is on another level than Amare Stoudemire. You have to remember also that one of the reasons that Amare's field goal percentage is so high is that he gets tons of easy dunks off of Nash's smooth passing.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Ok guys, I wasn't aware that I was on the Dirk Fan Club... lol

I love Dirk but I think he's still below his potential.

It's not so interesting for a team to have a 7 foot shooter, who could better be a force in the paint. That's why I think he's just below Duncan, Garnett, Shaq and Amare. in terms of impact for his team.

You always try to find excuses to the Mavs. They are the team with the most talent, well enought to be the top team in the NBA. Even injury pledge, the Mavs have still enought talent to be very good.

Every year, I hear that that they have to find a good interior... Sorry but they should better learn Dirk how to be the dominating interior I think he could be!!!!

For the Suns, Amare and Marion did it all in the paint for the Suns this year!!! You should give more credit to them for that...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

mr_french_basketball said:


> Ok guys, I wasn't aware that I was on the Dirk Fan Club... lol
> 
> I love Dirk but I think he's still below his potential.
> 
> ...





Amare dominates the paint on the offensive end, not the defensive end. Dirk has been the better interior player on the defensive end out of the two IMO. 





Also, I disagree that Amare's name should be mentioned along with the greats of Garnett, Duncan, and Shaq. Those three guys are at least a notch above Amare. Amare's PPG are very impressive, and so is his FG%, but he's got a long way to go on the other end before he's able to be mentioned with Shaq, Duncan, Garnett.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

1st all nba team:

Nash
Iverson
James
Duncan
O´neal

2nd all nba team:

T-Mac
Wade
Garnett
Nowitzki
Stoudemire

3rd all nba team:

Bryant
Allen
Lewis
Marion
Ming

1st all nba defensive team:

Hughes
Bryant
Bowen
Duncan
Ben Wallace


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

*1st Team*
G Allen Iverson
G Tracy McGrady
F Kevin Garnett
F Tim Duncan
C Shaquille O'Neal

*2nd Team* 
G Steve Nash
G Kobe Bryant
F Lebron James
F Dirk Nowitski
C Amare Stoudemire

*3rd Team* 
G Dwayne Wade
G Ray Allen
F Shawn Marion
F Vince Carter
C Yao Ming

MVP: Shaq

*2nd Half(Post AS Break) MVP*- Vince Carter


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I forgot to explain some critical decisions on my teams. 

Firstly, I placed Iverson higher than Nash b/c although Nash is the engine driving the bus in Phoenix, they IMO are still a playoff team with a decent PG in his place. Iverson has carried the Sixers, once again, into playoff contention and is starting to play well with Cwebb. How these two, individually and as a team, finish the season will determine who is on 1st Team. I think if Philly ends up as a 6 seed, then Iverson has first team in the bag.

Also, I put Kevin Garnett over Lebron simply because of how horribly the Cavs have been doing of late. True, they are in the playoffs and the Twolves aren't, but after looking like a top 3 seed early in the season, Lebron has led them to less than mediocrity the rest of the way. Their numbers are comparable, as are their teams, so you could interchange the two, but I just feel KG has been playing better of late.


----------

